
Ask HN: What's the best tech company to coast? - DidISayTooMuch
I&#x27;m tired of the 9-5 bullshit. I wanna work for a company that pays me well, but where I don&#x27;t have to do a lot of work.<p>In my free time, I wanna work on personal projects (both tech and non-tech). I eventually plan to retire early, but I just wanna coast until then.<p>Any company recommendations for software dev position?
======
icedchai
Look for a bank / financial services, insurance company, or government
contractor. Personally I do not think I'd be able to tolerate the boredom.

------
thrower123
Probably an insurance company or bank, to be honest. Bonus, a lot of them are
located in secondary cities or the burbs, where the cost of living is wildly
cheaper than the tech hubs.

------
lettergram
I suspect no one would want to work with you... definitely wouldn't be
recommending where I work.

~~~
DidISayTooMuch
Please don't. I'm just looking for companies that already have a coasting
culture.

------
bradknowles
Start your own consulting company and coast as much as you want.

------
xhgdvjky
Maybe you would be happier with part time work.

------
catacombs
Wouldn't you coast from 9 to 5 anyway?

